# Golden-naped Tanager (Ecuador)



## Glenn Bartley (Jun 5, 2020)

Here's another stunning tanager from Ecuador. 







Want to see more members of this incredible family of birds - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/birds/Showcase Galleries/TANAGERS_SHOWCASE.html

Also in case anyone is interested I am now offering digital darkroom consulting services - http://www.glennbartley.com/photoworkshops/Workshops/DigitalWorkshops.htm

Cheers!

Glenn


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2020)

Beautiful shot. Nicely done, Glenn.


----------

